# hunting at dillion state park or somewere in licking county



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

so i have never realy hunted public land and i was gonna try for some rabbit tomorrow. Anyone have any tips for hunting public land?


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I hunted some of dillion's wildlife area a couple weeks ago for squirell. Saw two but couldn't get any clean shots off. Jumped a rabbit to. If you want an extra guy to hunt some rabbits ever let me know.


----------



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

well im going tomorrow if you wanna join me....i am just not sure were hunting is aloud there cause i usaly hunt private land..were at is the hunting land


----------

